# Pool build



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

About 1-2 months ago we decided to install a fiberglass pool in the backyard. Of course given the timing, most builders were pretty booked up. I did manage to find 1 builder that was relatively close. Maybe 45 mins away and he indicated that he could build in our location. We met with him and he even spray painted out an outline of what the pool would look like and the patio area. He owned a smaller shop and indicated that he only installed 6-8 pools a year. We gave him what we wanted in terms of style and budget and he was going to give us a quote.

While waiting I was contacted by 2 other builders that seemed to have time to fit us in this summer. We liked the second guy but his quote was on a small piece of paper with little detail, good price but I had no idea what was included.

The third guy was a good salesman but his prices were higher than the second guy. Still waiting for the first guy and the second and third builders were able to give me a quote the same day. At that point we negotiated the third quote down into the neighborhood of the second quote but I didn't want to blow off the first guy. We waited 10 days for the first guy to give us a quote and decided to go with the third guy.

I informed the first guy that we selected a different builder and received a text about wanting to know why he didn't get our business. "Was there another builder before me and I did lay the pool out with you all. Just like to follow up with each of my potential clients to make sure I'm giving the best service possible, than you for your time and for considering ******* pools! We look forward to hearing back from you."

I decided to just let it go, I couldn't tell if he was upset or if he really wanted feedback. This morning at 12:30 I received an e-mail. "I do not appreciate you wasting my time"

Not really sure how to respond to this e-mail. I mean I know how I want to respond but I realize that's probably not the best idea.

TL;DR Pool builder upset we didn't pick him for the build. Not sure how to respond


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

"I don't appreciate unsolicited e-mails." :mrgreen:

In seriousness, if you even want to respond, I would be as vague as possible; he knows where you live. I'm sure it's frustrating for contractors to have someone change course, but I also assume it's par for the course. Especially if you didn't have a contract. He would be similarly inconvenienced if you lost your income and could no longer go ahead with the pool install.

"We found a contractor that can quickly install more pool options for less money."


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It sounds like you made a solid choice not choosing the first guy. He had to know you were getting competing bids and for him to send you a snarky message is very unprofessional.

I have less tolerance for people like that and I probably would have told him the reason we went with another option is because it took him 10 days to provide a quote.

I own a small business and one thing I have learned over the years, is the quicker you get a quote to a prospect, the better your chances are of getting the business. If it took that long to get a quote, how often would he not show up for the job once it began? How many excuses would you have gotten about the timeline dragging on?

Move on and good luck with the build!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks, While waiting I did find a review for that builder on a current project that was taking a long time. I think they were happy with his work but the communication was difficult and they never knew when they were going to show up to work.

I was thinking the same thing, if you took you 10 days to get a quote how long is it going to take you to finish.


----------

